# Help Identify Wood Species, Please



## mamahan (Feb 17, 2013)

I would appreciate any assistance in identifying the wood species depicted here. These trees were cut down about a year ago (give or take) and have not been taken away. I assume someone was clearing the land for some purpose.

Thank you

[attachment=18536]

[attachment=18537]

[attachment=18538]

[attachment=18539]

[attachment=18540]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2013)

Walnut.


----------



## mamahan (Feb 17, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Walnut.



Kevin,

What about A and B? Oak?

Mike


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 17, 2013)

I might be able to help you out but the pics are too small


----------

